# AMD hybrid crossfire capability ?



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi,

As some of you might be knowing, am planning to club the phenom II x4 955be CPU with a GA-MA785GMT-UD2H (AMD 785G IGP onbaord)  with the "AMD hybrid crossfire" capability.

Also, a discrete Sapphire 6770 1GB would be added.

I was not aware of this hybrid crossfire thing until now. Can/Will the above combination of IGP & discrete GPU form a "useful / increased performance" crossfire ?! Just curious..

Thanks !


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 31, 2011)

No, HD6770 is a quite powerful card. So, hybridXfire is not possible on this card. 
You can only hybridXfire with a low end card such as 5450/5570. Anything above 5570 will not enable hybridXfire and your IGP will be disabled.

So, with HD6770 your IGP will be disabled and you can only use the Power of HD6770.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 31, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> No, HD6770 is a quite powerful card. So, hybridXfire is not possible on this card.
> You can only hybridXfire with a low end card such as 5450/5570. Anything above 5570 will not enable hybridXfire and your IGP will be disabled.
> 
> So, with HD6770 your IGP will be disabled and you can only use the Power of HD6770.



okay.. in this case, suppose i'm going for the 5570 and enabling crossfire ... will this give me more performance than the discrete 6770 ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2011)

no. HD6770 will blow away any hybrid crossfire setup. 

hybrid crossfire is like crossfire of 2 entry level cards. it'll always be slower than midrange cards also.

so best is to go for something like HD6770.


----------



## coolgame (Jul 31, 2011)

use an apu instead of a phenom II.see this for performance
‪AMD A8-3850 APU Gaming Performance Comparison Linus Tech Tips‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 1, 2011)

Which would be the most suitable Gigabyte motherboard (between 3k-4k) for the phennom II x4 955 be and the 6770 HD? Having a hard time choosing it!

Also, from the list of AM3 socket mobo's listed here.. 

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3

What is the main difference between each chipset board apart from the chipset itself ?
Since I'm going in for a discrete GPU, does the chipset even matter ?

Or.. let me put it this way..

these are the chipsets available for the am3 socket from AMD right..?

Gigabyte:

890GX	890FX	880G	      870
790GX	790FX	790X	     785G
770	        760G	         740G

Asus:
    * AMD 740G/SB700    * AMD 760G/SB710    * AMD 770/SB700    * AMD 770/SB710  
    * AMD 780G/SB700    * AMD 780G/SB710    * AMD 785G/SB710    * AMD 790FX/SB750
    * AMD 790X/SB750    * AMD 790GX/SB750    * AMD 870/SB850    * AMD 880G/SB710
    * AMD 880G/SB850    * AMD 890FX/SB850 / 890GX/SB850

Which are the chipsets that I can possibly consider, keeping in mind a budget of 4 - 4.5k for the mobo ?


----------

